# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spectacular September Competition

## KarlaB18

Hello Dreamviewers,

*Competition Begins: SAT 1 SEP - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: MON 1 OCT - 8:00 PM (Your Time)

*Live scoresheet will be worked out in a few days. All results will be recorded as of Australian Eastern Standard Time (+10:00 GMT)

*Rules:
*- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in August, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:
*The teams are "Future" and "Past".

*Future:
*Attachment 10148

*Advanced

Intermediate
*- misotanni
- cooleymd

*Beginner
*- KarlaB18



*Past:
*Attachment 10149

*Advanced

Intermediate
*- Letaali

*Beginner
*- Bridger
- ZAD
- glen


*Objective Of The Competition

*Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0 and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general quality of your dreams, including recall. As I have more experience, there will also be some specific team tasks which will have a set high number for lucid dreams and will be capped at 5.0 for non-lucid dreams.



Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was Introduced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was Introduced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was Introduced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (*5.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: ________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*15.0*) _________________ (*3.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*10.0*) _________________ (*2.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Perform a reality check _________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ *N/A

*- Summon a dream guide ________________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide appear automatically __ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fly _________________________________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________ (*6.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element ____________________ (*6.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Sell something ________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC ____________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice ________________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate __________________ (*7.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate _______________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life _ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________ (*5.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________ Lucid Dreamer Points ________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never __________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)
been heard of before

- Save the planet _____________________ (*10.0*) _____________________ (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species ________ (*10.0*) _____________________ (*2.0*)

Team Tasks - Future: __________________ Lucid Dreamer Points __________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Meet yourself from the future in person __ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)

- Time travel to any year in the future ____ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)
and see what life might be like

- Have your current dream guide visit _____ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)
your future self

- Write a letter (or Email, you choose) to __ (*40.0*) _____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK
yourself and ask them to give you some
advice based on their life experience

Team Tasks - Past: ____________________ Lucid Dreamer Points __________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Meet yourself from the past in person ____ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)

- Time travel to any year in the past ______ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)
and see what life was like

- Have your current dream guide visit _____ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)
your past self

- Write a letter (or Email, you choose) to __ (*40.0*) _____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

NOTE: Team tasks are capped at 2 successful attempts for the entire competition. The team bonus task is capped at 1 successful attempt for the entire competition.

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5
*
___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0
*
Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 - 7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

----------


## cooleymd

I suppose I can join, tho it will slow the writing up of my dreams  summary from last competition

Intermediate current lucid dreams was 5 last month with awarness of competition in 4 of them and 5 personal goals achieved in 3 of them  :smiley: 

let me know what team and I will post of pretty much same goals
my Use/Abuse DC goals, my new Take Goods from DC goals etc  :smiley: 
When not in contest I like to hunt for DC(s) to mess with might as well make it my goals  :smiley: 

(only one item from any given DC, or one action from the other goals, no double DC dipping)

Relieve DC(s) of Goods GOALS

NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC weapons (guns/knives/swords etc)
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC hats / visors / wig or tupe
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC peices of jewlery (ring, brackelet, necklace etc)
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC watches
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC cell phones / tablets / laptops 
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC garments (shirt, coat, pants, bathing suit, underware, etc)
NEW Goal: Take 5+ DC shoes (and toss across dreamscape)


DC Use and Abuse Goals:  red for increased dificult after acheiving last contest

NEW Goal: grab female Dream Cop Trump Style (must be in uniform and armed)
NEW Goal: smack DC w/ Flashlight
NEW Goal: cheersmack 3+ DC
NEW Goal: trip 3+ DC
NEW Goal: nibble on the ears of 3+ DC 
NEW Goal: pants 3+ DC
NEW Goal: smack 5+ DC backside (|)
NEW Goal: crotch-kick 5+ DC
NEW Goal: b-slap 5+ DC

OLD Goal: grab 4+ DC Trump Style
OLD Goal: smell the hair of 4+ DC
OLD Goal: run fingers thru the Hair of 5+ DC
OLD Goal: grab 5+ DC top side (.)(.)
OLD Goal: poke 5+ DC in the eye(s) 
OLD Goal: kiss 7+ DC
OLD Goal: punch 7+ DC


Other Goals:

New Goal: Use a mime power (such as tight rope, chain saw, invisible stairs, I'll try to give some more possible examples latter on)
New Goal: Draw lightsaber
New Goal: Flip coin and land it on edge
New Goal: Behind the back hand DC summonation
New Goal: From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
New Goal: Make it rain cats and dogs
New Goal: Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
New Goal: Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.

Old Goal: Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Old Goal: From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Old Goal: Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Old Goal: Transfigure color of bird/animal
Old Goal: Enter the Tardis

----------


## misotanni

_Goodness me, did the previous post just completely disappear? I apologize if this one will turn out to be a duplicate._

...Well, what a way to start the Spectacular September Competition with a highly non-spectacular lucid dream...

For about a week now I'm teased with lucid dreams where I know I'm dreaming, but my System 2 never activates and I end up not doing anything, I'm like "Sure, I'm dreaming, so what?". I think I know how to fix these. I'll count this one as a lucid dream but if further ones turn up, adieu!

Sep 1-2 dreams

0.5 - non-lucid fragment
1 - full non-lucid dream
10 - lucid dream
5 - induced by DILD
2 - induced by WBTB
*Total: 18.5 points*

I accomplished perfectly nothing in this lucid dream since I didn't even know I could... those are so annoying.

My personal goals:

-See four spatial dimensions at once
-See eleven spatial dimensions at once (curse you Letaali...)
-See in isometric vision
-See without depth perception, objects no longer appear smaller when further away
-Develop infrared vision and be able to see through black objects
-Be able to control everything with finger snapping
-Control the day/night cycle by moving the sun and moon as if the sky was a touchscreen
-Improvise a piano piece (and be able to recall it when I wake up)
-Fly while holding hands with my crush
-Meet hobbits
-Ride a dragon
-Have a dragon ride ME
-Spend a whole lucid dream (until the awakening and beyond?) progressing in a Portal testing sequence generated on the go
-Build a transmutation engine

And these are all I can remember for now, let's make that my list, it's certainly shorter than cooleymd's, but who cares, I probably won't complete them ALL by the end of September anyway.

----------


## cooleymd

Well I became lucid at 10:30 this morning

noticing my shoes were incomplete I held one foot over the other and imagined completing them ,It worked, I realized I was dreaming, I got up and jumped (RC jump test) and then I flew, but I false awakened, I was in bed and could hear somebody leaving but I wasn't fooled, I got out of bed jump tested again (because I had no cloths on) and then flew down the hall, then opened the door and flew out.  I could see it was a bit dark and there were several apartment like buildings straight ahead.  I decided to RAMPAGE and decided I need to use a verbal command to help me (as I had looked around I had seen DC that looked about 80% real and 20% computer generated, but they were spread out and far apart) so I yelled "DREAMSCAPE add DCs, LOTS of DCs"  Immediately they begin to swarm out of the doors of the appartment like buildings at least several dozen of them near together, latter more continued to swarm out.  I decided as I approached them that these DC looked about 95% human and 5% comptuer generated.  I went for the topside, but after the first 2 DC I noticed some female statue like things hanging on the wall and I strarted grabbing those and counting them, then I became distracted after counting to four then I did a test of a different possible goal, then finally I continued along the cooridor deciding to smack some backside, as I reached the fifth DC I had lost the dreamscape and then woke.

So Lucid +10, DILD +5, WBTB +2, Jump Test +5, Fly +4, repeated things ZERO, (2 out of 5+) Topside EPIC FAIL, (5 out of 5+) back side NEW goal +15

so total lucid 41 points a few other nld still trying for more  :smiley: 


BTW using verbal commands is something I have rarely done, but when I do, it is among the most effective control technique especially when you address the dreamscape directly.  Also I do not consider the addition of dozens of DC to the dream scape to be Summoning A DC so I didn't coun't any points, they did not materalize under my control, I commanded the dreamscape, and the immediately flowed out of doors and also walked in from the sides of my field of vision

I suggest you try some verbal commands I could for instance have shouted instead 'dreamscape: daylight now', but if I had yelled something super specific like 'dream scape: make it rain cats and dogs (litterally)' and this had happened I would coun't that goal

----------


## Letaali

Sept 2

One non-lucid and 2 fragments. *2 points*.

Adjusting my sleep, hopefully sleeping better on following nights.

*Personal goals:*

-Reach the Frozen Planet and explore the mountain.
-Learn to better control fear in dreams.

I like to stay focused, so those are all my personal goals for now. The contest already has a huge list of tasks and summoning dream guide is on there, which I would put as my goal, if it wasn't.

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of Sep 2

So this is what it came out to:
	Dream (dog & school, dog & living room)
	Dream (sinking in the well, cousin is "3", demogorgon)
	Dream (intruder in weapons man's house, 1950's NOLA)
	Dream (Sonic with fiance)
	Dream Frag (fiance, ice cream, bowling alley)
	Dream Frag (waves & train tracks, sasquatch)
	Dream Frag (boss & spider dust)

So for these nonlucids, would this count as _(fragments)(3x0.5) + (dreams)(4x1)_, or would it just be 1.5 total (only counting the first fragment and first dream)? I think it would be *5.5* but just want to make sure.
Good job with your first night everyone! I think I'm going to get lucid tonight, I have a good feeling about it  ::thumbup:: 

*Personal Goals:*
[] FLY! (with full sensation and stability)
[] Visit the zeppelin/floating city/bathhouse (dream world I've been trying to incubate)
[] Meet the dream characters from this world (Lady M, Hugo, and the others who have come to me in visualizations)

*Secondary Personal Goals:*
[] Summon my fiance & dog in a lucid dream and take them on an adventure
[] Ask my subconscious for a profound sensory experience
[] Stay in a lucid dream for over 2 minutes
[] Enter a tornado

----------


## misotanni

Sep 2-3 dreams

Why do I already have 3 followers? Who is workwithlapo and webinarstarterblueprint? Are these fellow Dreamviewers or random people who discovered my DJ by accident despite the fact that I set it to hidden and it's therefore invisible to search engines?

Anyway... last night was a bit of a disappointment, my fault, I should've gotten lucid... I'll retry tonight and hopefully succeed this time...

3 dreams and 1 fragment, 3*1+0.5 = *+3.5 points* for tonight.

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of Sep 3

I got lucid again! I've been having a good feeling every night before bed when I look up at the sky. Also had a lot of nonlucid fragments and dreams.

Score:
	     10 (Lucid) + 5 (DILD) + 2 (WBTB) + Transform (6) _[23]_ 
	+   4 * 0.5 (Fragments)_ [2]_ 
	+   6 * 1 (Dreams) _[6]_
	=====================
*31*

Quick question as this is my first competition: as far as fragment/dream tallying goes, I've been counting a dream as something I can remember the beginning, middle, and end of, and only counting once for each sequence of scenes that are connected. Fragments being any other sliver of memory. Does this make sense?

----------


## misotanni

Goodness me... I ALMOST got lucid... I swear tonight I will be lucid like crazy...

Sep 3-4 dreams

2 fragments + 3 full dreams = 4 points, +3 for a streak of 3 consecutive nights = *+7 points*

I did an RC but I didn't get lucid, so no points for that  :Sad:

----------


## ZAD

I had figured I wouldn't get lucid last night due to little sleep time, drinking before bed, etc. But I have literally no memory from my head hitting the pillow to the clock telling me I was almost late for work, so big fat *0* for me today.

----------


## Bridger

Sorry, I have been away for the first few days of the September competition on vacation. I'm back now and ready to jump right in!

*Personal Goals:*
- Talk to my subconscious. Ask them to show me what full lucidity is like / help me become lucid in the future
- Look around a future- looking cityscape. Watch all the people moving around doing their daily routine.
- Visit a countryside cottage and experience the feeling of euphoria

*Ambitious Goals:*
- Move the moon closer to Earth. Try moving it so close that it's actually barely touching the ground without it crashing into it. Walk between the two surfaces and gravities.

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 4th

Non-lucid fragment: *.5*

Running total: *.5*

----------


## cooleymd

Points so Far:

Day One: Sat 9/1 - Sun 9/2
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams
3:40a, 4:40a, 5:10a, 6:20a, 9:05a, 9:35a
Lucid Dream (10:30) +10 LD, +5 DILD, +2 WBTB, +5 RC, +4 Fly, +0 Old Fail, +15 New Goal
+41 Lucid Total

*Spoiler* for _ See Above_: 







> Well I became lucid at 10:30 this morning
> 
> noticing my shoes were incomplete I held one foot over the other and imagined completing them ,It worked, I realized I was dreaming, I got up and jumped (RC jump test) and then I flew, but I false awakened, I was in bed and could hear somebody leaving but I wasn't fooled, I got out of bed jump tested again (because I had no cloths on) and then flew down the hall, then opened the door and flew out.  I could see it was a bit dark and there were several apartment like buildings straight ahead.  I decided to RAMPAGE and decided I need to use a verbal command to help me (as I had looked around I had seen DC that looked about 80% real and 20% computer generated, but they were spread out and far apart) so I yelled "DREAMSCAPE add DCs, LOTS of DCs"  Immediately they begin to swarm out of the doors of the appartment like buildings at least several dozen of them near together, latter more continued to swarm out.  I decided as I approached them that these DC looked about 95% human and 5% comptuer generated.  I went for the topside, but after the first 2 DC I noticed some female statue like things hanging on the wall and I strarted grabbing those and counting them, then I became distracted after counting to four then I did a test of a different possible goal, then finally I continued along the cooridor deciding to smack some backside, as I reached the fifth DC I had lost the dreamscape and then woke.
> 
> So Lucid +10, DILD +5, WBTB +2, Jump Test +5, Fly +4, repeated things ZERO, (2 out of 5+) Topside EPIC FAIL, (5 out of 5+) back side NEW goal +15
> 
> so total lucid 41 points a few other nld still trying for more 
> 
> 
> ...






SepDay01Sleep03.jpg Here is the third hypnogram of the night showing some rem just before what was recorded as light sleep but was really my lucid

Day 1 Total: 47 points
Contest Total: 47 points


Day Two: Sun 9/2 - Mon 9/3
+7 7 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:05a,3:15a,6:05a,6:40a,8:00a,1:10p,2:55p

Day 2 Total: 7 points
Contest Total: 54 points
SepDay02Sleep01.jpg Just look at that sweet 4:15-5:05 REM too bad I never woke up  :Sad: 
second Hypnogram Omitted


Day Three: Mon 9/3 - Tue 9/4
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:25a, 2:25a

Day 3 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 56 points
SepDay03Sleep01.jpg Looks like an awesome night of dreams  especially that 2:45-3:20 REM too bad I woke up not remembering a thing from it  :Sad:  (nor from that first awakening) and then proceeded to lay awake in light and or false sleep, until I gave up looks like It picked up a bit of hypnopompic imagery just before I gave up, I actually saw a lot of stuff but I was awake from 3:20 on half trying to WILD half trying to fall asleep, sometimes just trying to lie still  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 

If only my audio dream journal sounded as good as those Hypnograms look, I'd have a lot more points
(not to mention I havn't transcribed or sysnopsised anything yet, tho I don't think I earned any extra points in one dream the DC I was with bought something but that isn't worth +1  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:  )

----------


## KarlaB18

Goals are here! Dreams coming soon.

Old – On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car
Old – Utilise a time ability like in Spyro The Eternal Night
Old – What visible power/s can Dreamy WB unleash?
Old – Have Dreamy WB dish out discipline to Logan for various unruly conduct
Old – Have Dreamy WB assist with fear control using a valid lift
Old – Discover where Dreamy WB lives; do I live with her?
Old – Win against the parents without any dream guide help
Old – Draw something and make it come to life
Old – Talk to your deceased grandfather with any dream guide present
Old – Interact with Murray as a complete hippo (no human features or behaviour allowed)
Old – Go back to Sly 2 and personally stop the Contessa from making her unfair arrests
Old – Have Dreamy WB meet Murray as a human; what is her reaction?
Old – Fight a clone of yourself
New – Successfully have 18-Volt take you for lift fear control
New – Have all members of the Dream Guide Team appear in one dream
New – Go to Diamond City
New – Act as an officer for your own Diamond City Fair Work Commission and have Wario in trouble for underpaying his employees.
New – Have Dreamy WB execute the above task (Fair Work Commission)
New – After investigation, catch out the Volts' teacher for any unfair classroom conduct
New – What is Dreamy WB's reaction to the music coming from 18-Volt's boombox?
New – In Diamond City, execute a task on 18-Volt's behalf
New – Lay down the law on 13-Amp
New – Meet 5-Volt
New – "Step into 9-Volt's shoes" and witness one episode of Sneaky Gamer yourself. Warning! Could cause a nightmare.
New – Attempt to do 18-Volt's hair for him (surely it messes after he sleeps?), is he proud or disappointed with your execution?
New – Share your music with 18-Volt (you sing it!), what does he think?

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 5 SEP - 2018 (Night 4)

*SUN 2 SEP*
No recall

*MON 3 SEP*
Points For This Entry: 1.5
Calculation Details:
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Help someone in need (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 0.0
Total Accumulated Points: *1.5

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ses-all-85365/

*TUE 4 SEP*
Points For This Entry: 23.0
Calculation Details:
- Have A Dream Guide Automatically Appear: 18-Volt in NL section (0.5)
- Reality Check Caused Lucidity: Who's that in the mirror? (5.0)
- First Lucid of The Night (10.0)
- Was Introduced via DILD (5.0)
- WBTB Included (2.0)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)

+ Previous Total: 1.5
Total Accumulated Points: *24.5

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ad-boys-85366/

*WED 5 SEP*
No recall

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 5

I had a better recall than yesterday this morning, but again I really had to lie still and reach for them...not getting enough sleep lately. On a positive note, my dream signs are becoming clearer, so I think I'll start trying to work them into my routine and mantras/visualizations more often.

Score for today:
4 * 1 _(dreams)_ + 2 * 0.5 _(fragments)_ = *5*

I have a good feeling about getting lucid tonight. Good luck all!

Running total: *41.5*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 5th

Full non-lucid: *1*

Running total: *1.5*


Second night in a row

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 6th #1 and Sep. 6th #2

Non-lucid fragment:     *.5*
Flying (NL):                 *1*
3 Nights in a row:        *3*
1st Lucid Dream:         *10*
Perform Reality Check: *5*

Total from today: 19.5

Running total: *21*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for September 6

1 long non-lucid dream, so *+1* for me.
Running total: *42.5*

By the way, good job on the lucids everybody!

----------


## Bridger

Thanks ZAD!

I gave myself a little advantage last night by taking some supplements which probably helped me out there  :tongue2:

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 7

Score for today:
1 (dream) + 0.5 (fragment) + 3 (remembered NL 3 nights in a row) = *+4.5*

Running total:
*47*

Which supplements Bridger? Once in a blue moon I'll take melatonin for REM Rebound but after reading Yuschak I'm tempted to try the Galantamine + Choline Bitartrite "lucidity trigger". But it's always good to hear first-hand accounts that actually worked!  ::D:

----------


## misotanni

Quick update from me: I won't have Internet access until September 12 or so, therefore I won't be updating this thread for quite some time.
In the meantime I've had quite a few non-lucids and sleepless nights. I had a lucid dream last night but I can't provide a dream journal entry yet, and nothing meaningful happened there, I didn't remember my goals, etc. I was just aware I was dreaming while I listened to an explanation of why the integral from -1 to 1 of 1/x dx is divergent and not zero (the day before I had an "enlightenment" of why it is so). There was one more dream where I RCed a lot but didn't get lucid. I think I might be very close to using autosuggestion to generate frequent, fully conscious lucid dreams, but that was supposed to happen almost a week ago and it hasn't happened yet for numerous reasons. I don't know if there's a point in me participating in this competition at all. I don't have any chances of winning. That said, I'm not aborting the competition just yet, only don't expect updates until my Internet is back.

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 7th

Full non-lucid: 1

Running total: *22*

fourth night in a row


I used Claridream Pro the other night ZAD. It was an indigogo kickstarter project started by the group at World of Lucid Dreaming. It has a combination of ingredients in it, the main one being the Chinese Clubmoss extract which contains the Huperzine-A that effects dream quality and clarity. They were originally going to use galantamine instead of this, but something fell through. I feel that it would have been a stronger supplement if they stuck with that. Otherwise, however, I enjoy using it! I definitely feel a noticeable difference whenever I use it. It is not as powerful as when I use galantamine with choline though. That combination gives me frequent sleep paralysis and better awareness both as I'm falling asleep as well as when I'm dreaming. A great way for inducing WILDs if you have trouble initiating them otherwise. I would definitely recommend trying it out if you get the chance!

----------


## Bridger

> Quick update from me: I won't have Internet access until September 12 or so, therefore I won't be updating this thread for quite some time.
> In the meantime I've had quite a few non-lucids and sleepless nights. I had a lucid dream last night but I can't provide a dream journal entry yet, and nothing meaningful happened there, I didn't remember my goals, etc. I was just aware I was dreaming while I listened to an explanation of why the integral from -1 to 1 of 1/x dx is divergent and not zero (the day before I had an "enlightenment" of why it is so). There was one more dream where I RCed a lot but didn't get lucid. I think I might be very close to using autosuggestion to generate frequent, fully conscious lucid dreams, but that was supposed to happen almost a week ago and it hasn't happened yet for numerous reasons. I don't know if there's a point in me participating in this competition at all. I don't have any chances of winning. That said, I'm not aborting the competition just yet, only don't expect updates until my Internet is back.



Hey misotanni, I'm sorry to hear that you are having some falling outs with your practices. I know for me that motivation is a key factor in how much I end up practicing and keeping my self awareness at a higher level. That being said, I believe that this "competition" is a great way to keep motivation high and stay in touch with fellow oneironauts. I think that you should most definitely stay in this competition after you are back from your break for those reasons. I don't think that this is at all about winning, but to better yourself as a dreamer and improve over time. You can look back on this competition in the future and see how far you've come if you keep up the practice. For me this is the most rewarding idea.

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for the update misotanni. Hopefully you'll be able to get some good dreams soon. Don't feel pressured to win the competition; the main aim of this game is to have fun and use this competition as a tool for assessing your goals and maintaining your stability, that being, at your own pace. But at the same time, you do what you feel is right. Keep up the dreams everyone, I'm uploading a new batch to DV as I speak (post this).

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 8 SEP - 2018 (Night 7)

*THU 6 SEP
*Points For This Entry: 1.0
Calculation Details:
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 24.5
Total Accumulated Points: *25.5

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ss-lava-85387/*

**FRI 7 SEP
*Points For This Entry: 4.0
Calculation Details:
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Have A Dream Guide Automatically Appear: 18-Volt (0.5)
- Fly (1.0)
- Help Someone In Need (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 25.5
Total Accumulated Points: *29.5

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...e-wrong-85388/*

**SAT 8 SEP
*Points For This Entry: 4.0
Calculation Details:
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Have Dream Guide Automatically Appear: 18-Volt (0.5)
- 3-Day Recall Chain (3.0)

+ Previous Total: 29.5
Total Accumulated Points: *33.5

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...holiday-85389/

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 8th

non-lucid fragment: *.5*
fifth night in a row: *5*

Running total: *27.5*

----------


## Letaali

I'm really sorry about my availability. University courses started again, so I spent a few late nights with old and new students and now I'm fairly sick so it's unsure if my sleep will get better anytime soon. I did get lucid just now, during the 4h of sleep I managed to get. I'll try to get some dreams written down in my DV DJ and link here later.

Edit: Here's the dreams.

Two fragments and one lucid dream. So 11 points? *Total 13 points.*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 9th

Full non-lucid: *1*

Running total: *28.5*

sixth night in a row

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 8

Got lucid again yesterday morning! Finally broke my personal goal of a 2 minutes+ dream.
Also got lucid this morning but it'll take a while to write that one up lol (a good problem to have!  ::D: ). Will hopefully post it tomorrow!

September 8 Score:

10 (lucid) + 5 (DILD) + 2 (WBTB) + X (personal goal) _[17 + X]_
+ 3 * 1 (dreams) _[3]_
+ 3 * 0.5 (fragments) _[1.5]_
= *21.5 + X*

Running total: *68.5 + X*

Not sure how to score these:
	Personal goal achieved -- 2+ minute lucid dream (how many points is X?)
	Shot ice from fingers -- does this count as "breah an element" or is that strictly like "fire breathing" from your mouth or just "fire bending"?
        Just generally -- am I scoring all this right? For example should I be stacking Lucid (10), WBTB (2), and DILD (5)?

----------


## Bridger

Nice job ZAD! Awesome to hear that you got one of your personal goals knocked off the list. In terms of scoring, I think you've done a great job so far. It's basically the same as I've been scoring myself. With the lucid induction points (WILD, DILD, etc..) I think that the intention was to have only one apply to each lucid dream. However, I can see how you combined WBTB with a DILD so I believe that the scoring should be kept the same on that. Your variable X that represents scoring for completing your personal goal should be worth 10 points. This comes from the basic dream tasks list on the first page, and since you were lucid for it, it counts as such. For the breathe an element challenge, I'm not exactly sure what that entails. The first thought that comes to my mind is actually breathing something in (eg. breathing in fire or water, or potentially an actual element, say helium) and noting its effects or how it feels. However, it can be open to interpretation. I would bring it up with KarlaB18 and see what she has to say about it.

Once again, amazing job so far! Keep up with the dreams.

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey ZAD,

As the task specifies "breathing an element", I am going to say that shooting ice from the fingers does not score. If the task was "Utilise an element", then it would score. In regards to that X on your scoring system; if it's a personal goal you set this month, then that's 15 points. If it's an ongoing personal goal from previous months, then that's 10 points. By the way, congratulations on that BIG lucid, I look forward to reading it.

EDIT: Oh hang on, the ice came out as a stream... Give yourself the points. I would classify that as your fingers breathing ice.

----------


## cooleymd

I managed to get lucid on Saturday Monring and then had a rare First awakening Lucid Dream (that I almost didn't remember) just after Midinite this morning 

in the first Lucid I managed to punch 7 elves (ugly ones) in the face (they coun't as DC, I would coun't any living thing even animals as DC, tho many goals would only apply to humanish ones)
in todays Lucid I was barely aware of the contest and mostly just hunting DC in general (but I did actually attempt some things that could have counted  if they hadn't failed, as well as happen to do a partial goal +ZERO for that)

Here is a Running Total of my points 

Day Four: Tue 9/4 - Wed 9/5
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:10a, 4:30a

Day 4 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 58 points


Day Five: Wed 9/5 - Thur 9/6
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:50a, 4:35a

Day 5 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 60 points


Day Six: Thur 9/6 - Fri 9/7
+4 4 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:25a, 3:20a, 4:25a, 4:55a (Bathroom / Cheerleaders)

Day 6 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 64 points


Day Seven: Fri 9/7 - Sat 9/8
+7 7 Non-Lucid Dreams
3:05a, 5:20a, 7:05a, 9:00a, 10:20a, 11:35a, 1:10p
Lucid Dream (7:40a)
+10 FIRST LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
+0 Indirect Summonation (of Cheerleaders) [FAIL]
+10 Old Goal (Punch 7 of 7+ DC)
Lucid Total +27

*Spoiler* for _Elf Punching_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid
Upon Reflection, My first recollection of the dream I had been in an Asian restaurant and there was somebody with me and I was trying to go off and see if another place was open and I had just walked off to go and talk to a guy in more of a diner about getting some other kind of food for this other person and I'd left some of my stuff, there was a lot of mess and just before I had gone off to see if they had some other things I said "Man, why don't they clear this stuff away?" and for some reason I kept wiping stuff up I had like a towel and I wiped the table but it was so wet, I had like other paper towels and I was wiping with several towels  because I didn't want the towels to get too wet to pick up the moisture.   So when I had gone off and come back that other guy told me that area was open until 10.  When I got back the guy was gone and I had been cleared away from the Asian type restaurant I had been in, and there was an Asian girl roaming around but as soon as I'd left she had just cleared away my stuff so as I was leaving I said "Well, no tip for them", this was just before I got on a bus somehow, I don't know exactly how I got on the bus.  The bus was moving along a dirt road and there were a whole bunch of people out on the road we were on.  I was in the driver’s seat but the driver was up on the roof driving and so I wasn't really doing anything.  There was a girl in the seat next to me, and I was throwing little specks of something out the window.  Out on the road there was a girl out there and at first it seemed like she had sort of silver hair, but when we got closer she was like an Asian girl but I was telling the bus driver like “look at that she's got translucent hair” or something but when we got closer her hair wasn't translucent, so anyway then we've gone around a corner and I found myself out of the bus or I'd gotten out of the bus and I'm walking along and I want to see people’s faces and everything’s kind of blurry when I look around but when I get close to people their faces are in focus so I came across a black guy and his face was fine I came across another black person so I realize that the reason I'm looking at their faces is because I want to see if they are changing in the dream so I know I'm in a dream so then I say (intending to cause indirect summonation inside the door I see just ahead) "Oh are the cheer leaders in there?" (Because I wanted to find three cheerleaders like in a previous dream from the day before) So I then go into this store and I'm looking for the cheerleader section, but I'm tall and I can see over a lot of stuff, and it’s like different little boxed off areas but I can't really see anybody, but then when I get around to where I can see them they’re all little elves (at this point I'm thinking I can kiss 7+ of them) but they have strange faces (almost clown-like or alien-like, one looked like his face was merged with a hockey mask) and some of them are small, but so I decide that I'm gonna punch a bunch of them (and just to make sure I plan to punch NINE (there are at least a dozen of them around)) so I walk right up and I punch one of them in the face really hard and there’s little younger sorts of elves and they're sort of scurrying off, but I punch a second one as he's trying to get away but I punched him, and then I go back around the other side (the boxed in counter like areas are keeping most from escaping) and I punch a third, fourth (using both Right and Left punches now), a fifth, a sixth then a seventh elf (which I count as dream characters) so I managed to punch seven elves in the face [+10 Points OLD GOAL Punch 7+ DC] then I woke up


Day 7 Total: 34 points
Contest Total: 98 points


Day Eight: Sat 9/8 - Sun 9/9
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams (not seven)
4:00a, 5:00a, 6:25a, 8:05a, 10:00a, 11:10a
Lucid Dream (12:05a)
+10 FIRST LD
+5 DILD
+0 (Not a wake back to bed rare first awkening midnite lucid)
+0 (wasn't very aware of competiton but did grab 2 / 5+ DC topside (.)(.) )  [FAIL]
+0 attempted behind back summonation [FAIL]
+0 attempted stabilization [FAIL] woke up
Lucid Total +15

*Spoiler* for _A bit of DC Hunting on the camping trial_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid
I recall that there were a few scenes before I was on the trail but I can’t remember what they were.  So I was on some kind of a trail and I knew that I needed to get to another location (the dream’s goal) like a camp or something and so on the way there I was going to do some various things but I began to realize the people on the trail weren’t very real (thus I became Lucid) so I started grabbing and messing with several different females I had noticed a few good looking girls nearby and I did grab two of them topside  (.)(.)  But again this wasn’t exactly a contest goal and I also kissed the same couple of girl's  (.)(.)  but that wasn’t exactly in line with the kiss DC goals either  ::sheepishgrin::  but I wasn't really trying to do any of the specific goals on my list so after I had interacted with those DCs I got distracted somehow by some kind of a film but I was thinking this is a dream and I need to get back to where I'm trying to go (the Dream’s goal not mine so a bit pseudo-lucid at this point) so I also wanted to punch a few people who were getting in my way because I knew it was a dream but I didn't have to because they got out of my way.  So basically I was just doing a normal amount of DC hunting inside the dream (not really aware of the contest much at all), and then when I was waylaid by watching the TV (Film) I was thinking I could do things and I did try to do a hand summonation, I wanted to summon a DC to be with me while I was wasting time (fairly Lucid but a bit confused at this point), because I realized if I'm wasting my time I might as well do something else and so began attempting to do the DC summonation I put my hand behind my back in a nook along a wall and reached around for a hand to grab me imagining a girl would take my hand for many seconds but none did.  Then I began trying to get on down the trail to whatever the ultimate goal of the dream was (not any goal of mine but again to fulfill the dream’s goal by reaching the camp or whatever so I was only sort of partially lucid at this point.  I began to destabilize, I did attempt to stabilize during the dream but it was too late I was already awake and was rubbing my real hand against my fingers.


Day 8 Total: 21 points
Contest Total: 119 points (after correction because one of the non lucid I had counted was actually the lucid and there was no dream at 10:30 at least none recalled)



Ok I have updated LUCIDS with spoilers.  I should reallly do a spoiler for the day before the first lucid for the three cheerleaders in the bizzare bathroom I was almost lucid in.  But in that one but didn't earn any points, tho I was thiniking of spanking one of the cheer leaders if only it had been a dream, a making a mental note to do so If I was ever in a dream like this especially since there were three of them to cheer smack, and then after exiting the bathroom I went around behind the building to check if there were any more cheerleaders back there.  The earlier part of this bizzare bathroom dream (a dream sign) was very disgusting and messed up

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of MON 10 SEP - 2018 (Night 9) 

*SUN 9 SEP*
Points For This Entry: 1.0
Calculation Details:
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 33.5
Total Accumulated Points: *34.5

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...oo-loud-85404/

*MON 10 SEP*
Points For This Entry: 7.5
Calculation Details:
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Have A Dream Guide Automatically Appear (0.5)
- 5-Day Recall Chain (5.0)

+ Previous Total: 34.5
Total Accumulated Points: *42.0

*https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ractice-85405/

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 10th #1 and Sep. 10th #2

2* non-lucid fragments: *1*
Seventh night in a row: *7*

Running total: *36.5*

----------


## ZAD

*[UPDATED]*
NEW Personal Goals:
[] Visit the zeppelin/floating city/bathhouse (dream world I've been trying to incubate) and meet the dream characters from this world
OLD Personal Goals:
[] Summon my fiancee & dog in a lucid dream and take them on an adventure
[] Summon a chocolate bar to eat as the lucid dream fades (credit to DarkestDarkness for the idea)
[] Ask my subconscious for a profound sensory experience
[X] Stay in a lucid dream for over 2 minutes
[] Enter a tornado

Thanks Bridger and KarlaB18 for the scoring advice!
For the 8th, I'll say the ice doesn't count as breathing the element as it wasn't really intentional but just something cool to do in the moment. Also, I didn't have the competition or that goal in mind at the time of the act. For my personal goal I achieved, it's been something I've been trying to achieve for the last couple of months so I'll give it a 10. Also for the future I think it makes sense to only count my lucids as 10 because the only way I ever get lucid is via WBTB and DILD anyway  ::D:  It's a little confusing as it's my first competition so thanks again for the clarification. And good job everybody on getting lucid and overall great recall. Keep at it!

*[REVISED]* September 8 Score:
10 (first lucid) + 10 (personal goal) _[20]_
+ 3 * 1 (dreams) _[3]_
+ 3 * 0.5 (fragments) _[1.5]_
= *24.5*

DJ Entry for Morning of September 9

September 9 Score:
10 (first lucid) + 4 (Fly) _[14]_
+ 3 * 1 (dreams)_ [3]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[0.5]_
+ 5 (5 nights in a row) _[5]_
= *22.5*

DJ Entry for Morning of September 10

September 10 Score:
1 * 1 (dreams) _[1]_
= *1*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 11

Unexpected lucid this morning! Wow I might be finally getting the hang of this.

September 11 Score:
10 (first lucid) _[10]_
+ 1 * 1 (dreams)_ [1]_
= *11*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 11th #1 and Sep. 11th #2

Non-lucid fragment: *.5*
Full non-lucid: *1*
Helping someone in need (Does a dog count?): *1*

Running total: *39*

Reset to first night in a row

I'm having some pretty vivid parts to all my dreams, and I'm starting to remember more than just one each night, or rather writing them down as separate dreams rather than continuations. I just need to practice more on awareness now so I'm better able to get lucid. Probably thinking more about it during the night will help as well.

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 12th #1 and Sep. 12th #2

Full non-lucid * 2: *2*

Running total: *41*

second night in a row

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of 12th and 13th

Got lucid again this morning!  ::D: 

September 11 Score: *[REVISED]*
10 (first lucid) _[10]_
+ 1 * 1 (dreams) _[1]_
+ 7 (7 nights in a row) _[7]_
= *18*

September 12 Score:
2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
= *2*

September 13 Score:
10 (first lucid) + 5 (perform a reality check) _[15]_
+ 2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[0.5]_
= *17.5*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 13th #1 and Sep. 13th #2

Full non-lucid *2: *2*
Helping someone in need (holding door open): *1*
Third night in a row: *3*

Running total: *47*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 14

September 14 Score:
4 * 1 (dreams) _[4]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[0.5]_
+ 3 (3 in a row) _[3]_
= *7.5*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 14th

Full non-lucid: *1*

Running total: *48*

fourth night in a row

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 15

First ever WILD! Actually a lot of them (with DEILDs and DILDs included)!

September 15 Score:
10 (first lucid) + 7 (second dream chain induced by WILD) _[17]_
+ 2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 4 * 0.5 (fragments) _[2]_
= *21*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 15th

Non-lucid fragment: *.5*
Fifth night in a row: *5*

Running total: *53.5*

----------


## Letaali

Two lucid dreams and two fragments

13p + 20(lucid dream x2) + 10(DILD x2) +1(fragment x2) = *44 points?*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 16


More lucids  ::D:  And actually some nonlucids that were almost more interesting than the lucids lol. Isn't it strange when that happens?

September 16 Score:
10 (first lucid) + 5 (second lucid dream chain induced by DILD) _[15]_
+ 2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[.5]_
+ 5 (5 in a row) 
= *17.5*

----------


## cooleymd

I managed to get lucid earlier today but just barely, I was aware of the contest but I tried it finish up what I was doing, and then destabilized and woke 

Here is the running total of my points 

Day Nine: 9/9 Sun - 9/10 Mon
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:05a, 3:50a

Day 9 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 121 points (woops + 7 from first week)


Day Ten: 9/10 Mon - 9/11 Tue
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:25a, 4:10a

Day 10 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 123 points (woops + 7 from first week)


Day Eleven: 9/11 Tue - 9/12 Wed
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams
10:05p, 11:20p, 12:40a, 2:00a, 3:00a, 3:30a 

Day 11 Total: 6 points
Contest Total: 129 points (woops + 7 from first week)


Day Tweleve: 9/12 Wed - 9/13 Thur
+3 3 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:55a, 3:30a, 4:55a 

Day 12 Total: 3 points
Contest Total: 132 points (woops + 7 from first week)


Day Thirteen: 9/13 Thur - 9/14 Fri
+4 4 Non-Lucid Dreams
11:30p, 12:55a, 3:20a, 4:45a 

Day 13 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 136 points (woops + 7 from first week)


Day Fourteen: 9/14 Fri - 9/15 Sat
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:15a, 4:40a, 6:00a, 6:35a, 7:50a, 9:20a 

Day 14 Total: 6 points
Contest Total: 142 points (woops + 14 from both weeks)


Day Fifteen: 9/15 Sat - 9/16 Sun
+5 5 Non-Lucid Dreams
2:45a, 5:25a, 6:45a, 7:50a, 8:30a
Lucid Dream (9:40a)
+10 FIRST LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
Lucid Total +17

*Spoiler* for _Calf a kiss_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid 
In the first part of the dream I was in my house and I was looking out a window and then out the open front door, I could see a bus stop in the yard with several people standing at it.  I decided that mabye I had some time before I had to catch the bus and I could do some stuff and then go somewhere, but then it turned out I didn't have time and the bus showed up and left.  I went outside anyway and suddendly I was driving a car across the lawn and parking it in the driveway, I had to drive past my actual car that was already parked there and turn towards the house on the far side of it.  I somehow crashed into the house, as I looked to see how it happened I saw that a pipe was sticking out of the car on the driver side, but when I looked at the house there seemed to be pipes sticking out of the house as well that had deflected the pipe sticking out from the car.  But when I looked out the front window again I could now see that an entire hood of a car was sitcking out of the house so that the top of the hood of my car was hitting the hood that was sticking out of the house.  (somehow all of this did not seem unusal enough to question the dream)  Then I decided I should have gone somewhere and so suddenly I was somewhere, I remembered that my friend's friend was having a wedding and I ran into someone who was from the wedding, and then I went on to another area, while I was in that area I ran into my friend and so then I was eating with her.  I began explaining how the bus went past my house and seeing her friend, and I began to draw an explanitory map on the window making streaks with my finger to indicate lines.  But then my freind began to draw a picture of Iran on the window with her finger but it looked like an actual map of Iran in color, this dots and lables for cities and blue for water ways and dark lines for divisions. I realized that I was dreaming, but I wanted to finish my explanation before moving on to any goals, but then suddenly I realized I was holding my friends leg in my hands so I lifted her leg to my mouth and kissed her on the calf, then I began to destabalize, I thought to try to stabalize but it was too late and I was awake


Day 15 Total: 22 points
Contest Total: 164 points (woops + 14)

woops looks like I didn't add +14 points 
+7 on the end of day 7 (guess I was too busy punching elfs to notice these points) 
and +7 more at end of day 14 for consecutive points so
Actual *Contest Total = 178 points*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of September 16

Congrats on the lucid cooley!

September 17 Score:
2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 2 * 0.5 (fragments)_ [1]_
= *3*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 17th

Full non-lucid: *1*

Running total: *54.5*

Back to first night in a row. I've been sick the past few days which has affected my sleep. I hope to be back to normal soon (and get out of my lucid dry spell!!).

----------


## ZAD

Get well soon Bridger! Wishing you good sleep and lots of lucids soon.  :Off to Bed:

----------


## cooleymd

I just woke from a truely epic LD

Before being lucid I bought some candy so +1 buy something non lucidly
I became Lucid for first time of the night in WBTB
so +10, +5, +2
I tripped 3 of 3+ DC so +15 New Goal
I took jewelery from 3 of 3+ DC so + 15 New Goal
then I saw that one of the DC I was interacting with had a hat so I took it but then took hats from another DC, then was about to take a hat from a third but then switched DCs 
but here in lies the problem I took hats from the same two DC that I had taken necklaces from so they dont count so only 1 hat counted, but I took 3 hats in a lucid dream so now it becomes an old goal even tho +0 [Double Dipping Disqualified]

at one point in the dream I lost the dream scape and rubbed my hands for at least 1 minutes, almost giving up when I felt the bed beneath me ( I had tried to rub while getting up and was now bouncing on the bed beneath a blanket, and rubbing hands, thinking I must be awake, but I just rubbed on and a dreamscape appeared, Then I almost made the mistake of repeating some of the same goals in this but realized it was still the same dream)  I then went on to kiss quite a few DC but for the first several I was actaully tasting them the first few tasted of Grape Jelly, the Third of Apricott I think, then I was looking for other DC to sample but ended up doing a lot more, I then went on hunting and deeply interacted with one eventual DC after which I resumed hunting I kissed at least 6 DC but one of them was from the necklace / hat debacle so I can only count 5 or of 7+ DC kissed for sure, (I may have kissed more the dream lasted so long who knows)
Total estimated Lucid time nearly 10 minutes.

(I just checked the hypno gram it missed all my earlier dreams from the night then shows my long wbtb (where I watched TV in bed on a tablet for more than an hour) then it shows Yellow REM for the last 1/8 of an hour so only 7.5 Min or so, but I'm sure this dream lasted longer between the lucid portions Void portion and prior non lucid portions (I was even in the candy shop for quite a bit perhaps 2-3 minutes and can remember back even further

In any case I make this lucid worth +1+10+5+2+15+15 = 48 points
goals achieved 
Take 3+ Jewlery from DC
Trip 3+ DC

Goal downgraded from New to now Old goal Take Hats from 3+ DC

I'll write up full spoiler latter, but I'll have to leave a lot out especially my deep interactions with DC and glaze over all the post goals hunting of DC

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 18th

First lucid of the night: *10*
DILD: *5*
Reality check: *5*

Running total: *74.5*

Second night in a row

Although this one was really short-lived, I'm counting it as a lucid as I was able to successfully complete a reality check and worked remarkably well. I usually have an issue with the finger push reality check, either feeling like I'm hurting my hand or the process taking too long.

----------


## ZAD

Nice job Bridger! I used to have trouble with the fingerpalm too, even now sometimes I get resistance before it sort of "pops" through, like there's high surface tension.

DJ Entry for Morning of September 18

September 18 Score:
6 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[1]_
= *6.5*

DJ Entry for Morning of September 19

September 19 Score:
5 * 1 (dreams) _[5]_
+ 2 * 0.5 (fragments) _[1]_
= *6*

I'm gonna get lucid again tonight, I feel it.  :smiley:

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 19th

Full non-lucid: *1*
Third night in a row: *3*

Running total: *78.5*

Thanks ZAD! I'm trying to work on imagining the finger push in reality just simply pushing through easy, like a jello consistency.

I'm also feeling a lucid tonight  ::meditate::  I get to sleep in, and I'm feeling confident. Here we go!


Current dream goal: Slow it down, get grounded, notice your body first then your surroundings, walk to a nice place and sit down, say "I would like to speak with you [subconscious] now", have a conversation.

----------


## ZAD

Had a weird, short, non-visual lucid and an interesting semi-lucid where I was aware that I could control my surroundings and how to do it, but wasn't aware that I was dreaming or of the idea of a dream in the first place.  :smiley:  

September 18 Score: *[REVISED]* (forgot to add 7 in a row)
6 * 1 (dreams) _[6]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments)_ [0.5]_
+ 7 (7 nights in a row)
= *13.5*

DJ Entry for Morning of September 20

September 20 Score:
10 (first lucid) [10]
+ 2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
= *12*

----------


## KarlaB18

Been slack with the posting.

Points as of WED 19 SEP - 2018 ---> *67.0*

Check journal entries for point calculations and totals.

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 20th #1 and Sep. 20th #2

Full non-lucid: *1*
First lucid of the night: *10*
DILD: *5*
Reality check: *5*

Running total: *99.5*

Fourth night in a row

Last night's lucid was another short lived attempt. The good thing about it, though, was that I told myself that I was feeling lucid for last night and it ended up happening. Mindset can go a long way in getting to those critical moments. I will try to keep that mindset going and shoot for two nights in a row of lucids! Here we go.

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of Sep 21

September 21 Score:
10 (first lucid) _[10]_
+ 1 * 1 (dreams) _[1]_
+ 3 (3 in a row) _[3]_
= *14*

Had a nice longer lucid this morning! Tried lots of stuff and enjoyed the scenery. I was pretty excited that I remembered a new stabilization method (doing simple math) and I remembered to do it every 30 seconds or so, or each time something would throw me off. Only one NL that I can remember though, my recall has been suffering a bit lately, can't tell what's causing that.

Not sure of my running total either...I think I'll put together a spreadsheet for calculations and post it at the month's end.

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 21st

Full non-lucid: *1*
Fifth night in a row: *5*

Running total: *105.5*

Almost a lucid this morning. I'm surprised I wasn't immediately aware of the dream with the crazy vividness at the end. It's the first time in a while that I've noticed vibrant colors popping out at me. Potentially because it was in a place that I knew well was the reason for not questioning it more. Ready for more lucids tonight!

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 22nd

Full non- lucid: *1*

Running total: *106.5*

Sixth night in a row


Didn't get a whole lot of sleep last night as I decided to spontaneously go out with some friends to the bars. Probably why so many dreams I have revolve around bars, including last night's. Sounds like a dream sign to me! I need to incorporate them into my daily routines to get a better feel for certain situations I can find myself in while dreaming.

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of Sep 22

Cool, very vivid (but short) lucid. Probably the most DCs I've ever seen! Also 3 nights lucid in a row, this is a first for me I think!  :smiley: 

September 22 Score:
10 (first lucid) _[10]_
+ 2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 3 * 1 (dreams) _[1.5]_
+ 9 (3 _LUCIDS_ in a row) _[9]_
= *22.5*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 23rd

Full non- lucid: *1*
Seventh night in a row: *7*

Running total: *114.5*

----------


## cooleymd

I managed to become lucid this morning but instead of going on a rampage it was more of an anti-rampage
I focused on 1 DC and did four different things, (|) smack, topside (.)(.) grab, kiss and grabbed trump style, then i moved on to one other DC 
but pretty much this LD will end up being worth all of 10 + 5 + 2 = 17 points.

Hopefully I'll write up all my points soon  :smiley:

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of Sep 23, 24

Four nights lucid in a row!  ::D:  The streak is over but I'm feeling pretty confident afterwards. 

September 23 Score:
10 (first lucid) _[10]_
+ 2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[0.5]_
+ 5 (5 (nonlucids) in a row) _[5]_
= *17.5*

September 24 Score:
2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
= *2*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of Sep 25

I'm going to get lucid tonight and meditate.  :smiley:  Good luck all!

September 25 Score:
2 * 1 (dreams) _[2]_
+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) _[0.5]_
+ 7 (7 NLs in a row) 
= *9.5*

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 26th

Non-lucid fragment: *.5*

Running total: *115*

----------


## ZAD

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zad...er-2018-85491/

*1* for a single dream. Sleep has been lacking lately. Hopefully will get some more tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Bridger

Sep. 27th

Full non-lucid: *1*

Running total: *116*

Second night in a row

----------


## ZAD

September 27th Score: 
*1* (.5 * 2 Fragments) 
+ *1* (1 Dreams) = *2*

Sep 27 DJ

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for 9/28 Morning
DJ Entry for 9/29 Morning

September 28th Score:
*2* dreams

September 29th Score:
10 (first lucid - single dream)
+ 5 (second lucid [chain] invoked by WILD/DEILD)
+ 5 (third lucid [chain] invoked by DILD)
+ 5 (have a dream guide appear automatically - dream chain 3, dream 1)
+ 10 (summon a dream guide - dream chain 3, dream 3)
+ 1 (nonlucid dream)
+ 1 (2*.5) (nonlucid fragments)
= *37*

After a week-long dry spell, had the most lucids I've ever had in one night  ::D:  I split them up into the initial lucid, the first lucid chain, and the lucid dream chain for convenience. But unfortunately since I dove right back in each time via WILD/DEILD or falling asleep and DILDing, I didn't write the lucids down and lost a lot of them. Still was an awesome experience, I got to meet my dream guide (and later summon him/her) and tried something I had been meaning to, asking my subconscious to play music!  :smiley: 

Good luck to everyone, we're in the homestretch!

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey all, been very busy in the past week. Sorry about not putting together a scoresheet, I was lazy. I need to finish getting my DV dream journal up to date and once I've done that. I will post a tally of your scores on this thread. Great job on the dreams everyone. If you're interested, go and signup for October: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...ml#post2230128

xKarla

----------


## cooleymd

I managed to become lucid last night but only for the basic 10+5+2 = 17
then after sleeping all day I finally became lucid again but again for just a basic 5+5+2 = 12  (assuming you can have more than one WBTB success per day I'll read rules latter)

I had many other non lucids today (I'll check my recordings later but maybe 10+ of them)
most other days only like 1 - 3 dreams per worknight over the past week tho

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 29 SEP - 2018 = 146.0. Check DJ entries for calculations

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/karlab18/

----------


## KarlaB18

*Points Tally! Get Excited!*

KarlaB18 = 146.0
cooleymd = Needs a running total
ZAD= Needs a running total
Bridger = 116.0
Letaali = 44.0
Glen = 0.0
Misotanni = 0.0

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for 9/30 Morning

September 30 Score:
10 (first lucid)
+ 5 (second lucid - invoked DILD)
+ 3 (dreams)
= *18*


*Spoiler* for _calculations_: 




Calculations:

September 2:
	(fragments)(3x0.5) + (dreams)(4x1) 
5.5

September 3 Score:
	10 (Lucid)
	+ 6 (Transform)
	+ 4 * 0.5 (Fragments) 
	+ 6 * 1 (Dreams) 
24

September 4:
	Nada
0

September 5:
	4 * 1 (dreams) + 2 * 0.5 (fragments) = 5
5

September 6:
	1 long non-lucid dream, so +1 for me.
1

September 7 Score:
	1 (dream) 
	+ 0.5 (fragment) 
	+ 3 (remembered NL 3 nights in a row) 
4.5

[REVISED] September 8 Score:
	10 (first lucid) [10]
	+ 10 (personal goal) [10]
	+ 3 * 1 (dreams) [3]
	+ 3 * 0.5 (fragments) [1.5]
24.5

September 9 Score:
	10 (first lucid) + 4 (Fly) [14]
	+ 3 * 1 (dreams) [3]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [0.5]
	+ 5 (5 nights in a row) [5]
22.5

September 10 Score:
	1 * 1 (dreams) [1]
1

September 11 Score: [REVISED]
	10 (first lucid) [10]
	+ 1 * 1 (dreams) [1]
	+ 7 (7 nights in a row) [7]
18

September 12 Score:
	2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
2

September 13 Score:
	10 (first lucid) + 5 (perform a reality check) [15]
	+ 2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [0.5]
17.5

September 14 Score:
	4 * 1 (dreams) [4]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [0.5]
	+ 3 (3 in a row) [3]
7.5

September 15 Score:
	10 (first lucid) + 7 (second dream chain induced by WILD) [17]
	+ 2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 4 * 0.5 (fragments) [2]
21

September 16 Score:
	10 (first lucid) + 5 (second lucid dream chain induced by DILD) [15]
	+ 2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [.5]
	+ 5 (5 in a row)
17.5

September 17 Score:
	2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 2 * 0.5 (fragments) [1]
3

September 18 Score: [REVISED] (forgot to add 7 in a row)
	6 * 1 (dreams) [6]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [0.5]
	+ 7 (7 nights in a row)
13.5

September 19 Score:
	5 * 1 (dreams) [5]
	+ 2 * 0.5 (fragments) [1]
6

September 20 Score:
	10 (first lucid) [10]
	+ 2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
12

September 21 Score:
	10 (first lucid) [10]
	+ 1 * 1 (dreams) [1]
	+ 3 (3 in a row) [3]
14

September 22 Score:
	10 (first lucid) [10]
	+ 2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 3 * 1 (dreams) [1.5]
	+ 9 (3 LUCIDS in a row) [9]
22.5

September 23 Score:
	10 (first lucid) [10]
	+ 2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [0.5]
	+ 5 (5 (nonlucids) in a row) [5]
17.5

September 24 Score:
	2 * 1 (dreams) [2]	
2

September 25 Score:
	2 * 1 (dreams) [2]
	+ 1 * 0.5 (fragments) [0.5]
	+ 7 (7 NLs in a row)
9.5

September 26 Score:
	1 for a single dream.
1

September 27th Score:
	1 (.5 * 2 Fragments)
	+ 1 (1 Dreams) 
2

September 28th Score: [REVISED 9-30]
	2 dreams
	+ 3 (3 nights remembering NL in a row)
5

September 29th Score:
	10 (first lucid - single dream)
	+ 5 (second lucid [chain] invoked by WILD/DEILD)
	+ 5 (third lucid [chain] invoked by DILD)
	+ 5 (have a dream guide appear automatically - dream chain 3, dream 1)
	+ 10 (summon a dream guide - dream chain 3, dream 3)
	+ 1 (nonlucid dream)
	+ 1 (2*.5) (nonlucid fragments)
37

September 30 Score: [REVISED 9-30]
	10 (first lucid)
	+ 5 (second lucid - invoked by DILD)
	+ 3 (dreams)
	+ 5 (5 nights NL in a row)
23



_(5.5 + 24 + 0 + 5 + 1 + 4.5 + 24.5 + 22.5 + 1 + 18 + 2 + 17.5 + 7.5 + 21 + 17.5 + 3 + 13.5 + 6 + 12 + 14 + 22.5 + 17.5 + 2 + 9.5 + 1 + 2 + 5 + 37 + 23)_
Running total: *339.5*

----------


## cooleymd

Yea I guess I do need a total  :smiley: 
didn't notice the month was ending

Oh well I just had another lucid today and in this one I managed to  Grab 5 DC trump Style
so just that dream should be 10+5+2+10 (old goal) = 27

so that makes 3 lucids in the last 3 days and like 5 since I last totaled up

I'll try to get it done tonight when I get home

----------


## cooleymd

Previous thru day 15 corrected total having removed one point and added the +14 for the two weeks of seven
First Half Competition: *178*

Day Sixteen: 9/16 Sun - 9/17 Mon
+4 4 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:40a, 3:05a, 4:30a, 8:00a

Day 16 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 182 points


Day Seventeen: 9/17 Mon - 9/18 Tue
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams
8:50p, 9:20p, 2:30a, 4:10a, 4:50a, 8:00a
Lucid Dream (12:50a)
+1 buy something non lucidly (candy)
+10 FIRST LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
+15 New Goal (Trip 3+ DC)
+15 New Goal (Take Jewlery from 3+ DC)
Lucid Total +38

Day 17 Total: 44 points
Contest Total: 226 points


Day Eighteen: 9/18 Tue - 9/19 Wed
+5 5 Non-Lucid Dreams
11:40p, 12:50a, 2:04a, 3:30a, 4:00a

Day 18 Total: 5 points
Contest Total: 231 points


Day Nineteen: 9/19 Wed - 9/20 Thur
+4 4 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:45a, 1:55a, 3:10a, 7:40p

Day 19 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 235 points


Day Twenty: 9/20 Thur - 9/21 Fri
+3 3 Non-Lucid Dreams
10:25p, 11:25p, 4:55a

Day 20 Total: 3 points
Contest Total: 238 points


Day Twenty-One: 9/21 Fri - 9/22 Sat
+8 8 Non-Lucid Dreams
11:50p, 4:25a, 5:40a, 6:10a, 7:20a, 8:50a, 10:20a, 7:35p
+7 points for seven consecutive days with dream recalled

Day 21 Total: 15 points
Contest Total: 253 points


Day Twenty-Two: 9/22 Sat - 9/23 Sun
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams
9:10p, 10:50p, 4:00a, 6:30a, 7:10a, 8:45a
Lucid Dream (5:10a)
+10 FIRST LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
Lucid Total +17

Day 22 Total: 23 points
Contest Total: 276 points


Day Twenty-Three: 9/23 Sun - 9/24 Mon
+4 4 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:15a, 2:20a, 4:05a, 5:00a (at alarm)

Day 23 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 280 points


Day Twenty-Four: 9/24 Mon - 9/25 Tue
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:40a, 1:05a

Day 24 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 282 points


Day Twenty-Five: 9/25 Tue - 9/26 Wed
+4 4 Non-Lucid Dreams
11:50p, 2:45a, 3:40a, 4:50a

Day 25 Total: 4 points
Contest Total: 286 points


Day Twenty-Six: 9/26 Wed - 9/27 Thur
+2 2 Non-Lucid Dreams
3:30a, 4:50a

Day 26 Total: 2 points
Contest Total: 288 points


Day Twenty-Seven: 9/27 Thur - 9/28 Fri
+3 3 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:45a, 3:30a, 4:40a

Day 27 Total: 3 points
Contest Total: 291 points


Day Twenty-Eight: 9/28 Fri - 9/29 Sat
+9 9 Non-Lucid Dreams
2:15a, 4:45a, 6:25a, 6:45, 8:00a, 9:30a, 2:05p, 2:40p 3:30p
+7 points for seven consecutive days with dream recalled
Lucid Dream (3:40a)
+10 First LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
Lucid Total +17
Lucid Dream (4:48p)
+5 Second LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
Lucid Total +12

Day 28 Total: 45 points
Contest Total: 336 points


Day Twenty-Nine: 9/29 Sat - 9/30 Sun
+11 11 Non-Lucid Dreams
2:10a, 3:00a, 4:05a, 5:25a, 6:10a, 7:00a, 7:30a, 7:50a, 8:10a, 12:10p, 2:35p
Lucid Dream (1:05p)
+10 First LD
+5 DILD
+2 WBTB
+10 Old Goal (Grab 4+ DC Trump Style)
Lucid Total +27

Day 29 Total: 38 points
Contest Total: 374 points

Day 30 
Final Night only 1 non lucid so +1 point
(still have a while til 8:00pm but I doubt I'll go to sleep before then)  :smiley: 

*Contest FINAL Total: 375 points*


try to post spoilers latter but gave some description already for almost all lucids in prior posts

----------


## ZAD

Good job everyone! I know I had a lot more lucids as a result of participating in this contest.  ::D:  Thanks Karla for putting it on!

Side note: I think I'll take October off, but I'll definitely join in again for November. Best of luck to everyone participating  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

Been lazy to post the rest of my DJ entries. I think we can tell that the clear winner on here is cooleymd with 375 points! Congratulations! I think that also gives the win to Team Future. Hope everyone had fun and good luck for whatever anyone's doing in October.

xKarla

----------

